# Teach em young. Watch these 30 Round PMAGS load themselves!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My little troopers.... this was one of their homeschooling lessons for today. Whole story here:

http://www.our180.com/2013/01/14/reloading-the-homeschool-way/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, keeping and guiding them in the right direction will pay off years down the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it that they don't realize that this leads to them changing your diaper in a few years........

A. E. Miller Co. hard at work !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Always good to see kids having fun--Good job.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

chris, thats awesome

i read your blog on this and left nothing but positive feed back.

i too believe in teaching them young


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Is that a peace sign on the table under the ammo can ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Teaching em right!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great lesson for them to learn. Bet they will be getting a lesson in how to properly clean firearms if you empty all those mags.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for you and the girls...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. The backlash on Facebook from the antis and liberal freaks has been fun to deal with. Might have to stop sharing out there. Or maybe I shouldn't have mentioned homeschooling in the same sentence as loading AR mags just to try to bring more clowns out of the wood work


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry you're getting harassed by the anits. At least you have all couple thousand of us on here to support you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Send em this way when you're done Chris. We could put them to work....LOL


----------

